# Paladin Names



## shadowcaster007 (Feb 14, 2003)

I need some help with a name for my new Paladin.

10th Level Human Paladin of Helm from the Dalelands.

Any and all ideas will be welcome.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Feb 14, 2003)

You can use one of mine: Dorn Felder (Dornfelder is a German grape.)


----------



## Arken (Feb 14, 2003)

Have you seen this?

Onomasticon

It might help...


----------



## Sturmwulf (Feb 14, 2003)

When I think up names for classes like Paladins, I usually think up the last name first. Since they are pretty much holy knights, I have always thought that a good family name was a good start, kind of going along with the old knights of nobility. This is just my way of doing it. It also helps with coming up with a bit of background for the character.


----------



## SamuraiY (Feb 14, 2003)

Is your paladin male or female?


----------



## 333 Dave (Feb 14, 2003)

Helm?

Sir Othar Watcher


----------



## Skullfyre (Feb 14, 2003)

Hemlock the Paladin


----------



## shadowcaster007 (Feb 14, 2003)

SamuraiY said:
			
		

> *Is your paladin male or female? *




Oops, he is male.


----------



## shadowcaster007 (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm looking for anything good. It can be funny. 
I'm not too attached to him yet. The campaign we're stepping into I've been told is pretty rough. If he lives through a couple of playing sesions I'll get attached.


----------



## Skullfyre (Feb 15, 2003)

shadowcaster007 said:
			
		

> *I'm looking for anything good. It can be funny.
> I'm not too attached to him yet. The campaign we're stepping into I've been told is pretty rough. If he lives through a couple of playing sesions I'll get attached. *




Use Hemlock
why cause Hemlock is a natual poison.
so Hemlock the paladin.


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 15, 2003)

Paladdin.


----------



## hunter2112 (Feb 15, 2003)

It may be simple but I've always been fond of "Sir Tomas of..." (insert hometown name here)

Just seemed to work for me.


----------



## dave_o (Feb 15, 2003)

You can use my last name, Peyton.

It's pretty - knighty, it's actually the family name from a house of knights, methinks.

Payton works too, of course.


----------



## Shadeus (Feb 15, 2003)

Sir Smite-a-lot


----------



## Skarp Hedin (Feb 15, 2003)

I DM'd a group that once included a paladin, of the following name:

Bruce the Seafaring Paladin

Feel free to use it, Weapon Focus (Harpoon) optional.  (of course, this was in 2nd Edition days, so no Weapon Focus, but it was mighty Bruce the Seafaring Paladin's weapon of choice).


----------



## Azure Trance (Feb 15, 2003)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> *Paladdin.  *




Or

Mister...
Mister Adin. Pal Adin.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 15, 2003)

stonebridge is a good last name...

Owen Stonebridge

Edmund Stonebridge

Brian the Fist

Tolwin


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 15, 2003)

Call him Sir Eric Morrus of Gygax-von-Monte


----------



## Mithriltooth (Feb 15, 2003)

Amantine
Arenthor
Thyndaros

first two, I used for Paladins. Last was a Ranger of mine that died in "Feast Of Goblyns".


----------



## Noldor Elf (Feb 15, 2003)

Rafael (going to be name of my Paladin if I ever play one)
Murdoc (scottish accent optional)


----------



## Destil (Feb 15, 2003)

Ian. I have a player who will typicaly on name all of his his paladins Ian.


----------



## shilsen (Feb 15, 2003)

Sir Marcus Suleria. 

That's a paladin I'm running in one campaign.


----------



## Dingleberry (Feb 15, 2003)

I would recommend the name of my favortie paladin I ever played - Sir Godboy - but for his awful luck and short, short life.

Dang Tomb of Horrors...


----------



## 333 Dave (Feb 15, 2003)

Sir Vigo of Carpathia.

Bonus points if the others in your group know the source .


----------



## Skullfyre (Feb 15, 2003)

Use Kord champion of Kord.

I have a paladin in a campaign named that..*self centered paladin worships himself...*


----------



## Quinn (Feb 15, 2003)

Lord Marsellus Odan was the name of a paladin in a one shot game I was in.

Vigo of Carpathia...Ghostbusters II...what do I win, Dave?


----------



## psychognome (Feb 15, 2003)

Goody of Two-shoes. Sir Lance A-Lot.


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 15, 2003)

Think a lot of biblical names. Jacob, William, Markus, Michael,Jonathan, Joseph. Those tend to be good paladin names I think last names are a little more difficult to come by in a fantasy world. Anyway the only paladin I have ran was named Corran D'Arcy. Now I can't remember whether I made it up, or if I had ganked it.


----------



## Breakdaddy (Feb 15, 2003)

One of my old Pallies was named Arturian Gallant (I always pronounced the last name GAH-lahnt). Brings back fond memories.


----------



## Sturmwulf (Feb 15, 2003)

Jared Stromgard
Dengrel Grimwarden

Both are names I have used for paladins in the past. Poor Jared died of a bad case of orcish Greataxe poisoning though.


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 15, 2003)

Garamond
Armenon

Names ending in "us" such as Julius, Ronaldus


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 15, 2003)

Lucas Kitestalker?


----------



## Eldorian (Feb 16, 2003)

Eldorian Antar

my elven paladin, decent as a human name too.


----------



## hong (Feb 16, 2003)

*The fonts party*



			
				Ravellion said:
			
		

> *Garamond
> *




Arial: cleric
Tempus: fighter
Palatino: duelist
Verdana: wizard
Tahoma: sorcerer
Uncial: druid
Zapf Dingbats: wild mage


Hong "Gill Sans Ultra Bold Condensed" Ooi


----------



## theyak (Feb 16, 2003)

Currently playinga a paladin by the name of Ardell, but the party nick named him God-Botherer. You can use either if you like.


----------



## hammymchamham (Feb 16, 2003)

For Paladins I use a name from the Bible, usually from the Tanakh. Then again I've only had one Paladin....


----------



## Dimenhydrinate (Feb 16, 2003)

Named my paladin Calvin Watterson.
Hobbes was the Mount...
They talked to each other alot.
Hobbes just wouldn't talk when anyone else was around.


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Feb 16, 2003)

Brian de Bois-Guilbert


----------



## Azure Trance (Feb 16, 2003)

Dimenhydrinate said:
			
		

> *Named my paladin Calvin Watterson.
> Hobbes was the Mount...
> They talked to each other alot.
> Hobbes just wouldn't talk when anyone else was around. *




I like that idea. Would work with a wizard to, except the familiar really would be able to talk back.


----------



## Dimenhydrinate (Feb 16, 2003)

Hobbes COULD talk. He just wouldn't unless we were alone.
He was a bit antisocial.


----------



## shilsen (Feb 16, 2003)

Left-handed Hummingbird said:
			
		

> *Brian de Bois-Guilbert *




In that vein:

Wilfrid of Ivanhoe
Reginald Front-de-Boeuf
Waldemar Fitzurse
Hugh de Bracy


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 16, 2003)

Luke Warmwater.

Or, more seriously...

I always wanted to name a paladin "Stoneface" something-or-other.

Wallace is another good one.

Just don't name him "William Wallace."

Maybe William Watson?

Wallace Watson?


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: The fonts party*



			
				hong said:
			
		

> *Arial: cleric
> Tempus: fighter
> Palatino: duelist
> Verdana: wizard
> ...



I was wondering whether someone would spot that


----------



## Eosin the Red (Feb 17, 2003)

Kerja Kom - gipped from somewhere I think
Andel Gronican - phone book
Lorin Kirkengard - he of philosophical bent
Eosin the Red - 
Barris Tyrell - English man at arms 1200 ish
Val "Valerian Demenocus" - ??


----------



## Golandrinel (Feb 17, 2003)

I usually play one called 

Kayin Vortebrande


----------

